# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  AVG 8.0 Бесплатный Антивирус

## MisterZed

http://depositfiles.com/files/f47u48033

Поддерживает любую платформу

Обновление без проблем

Уровни защиты

Антивирус
Защищает Вас от вирусов, червей и троянов

Антишпион
Защищает Вас от шпионов, рекламы и кражи Ваших личных данных

Антиспам
Ограждает Ваш электронный ящик от спама

Брандмауэр
Защищает Вас от хакеров и сетевого проникновения 

Антисорняк
Защищает Вас от аттак компьютерных сорняков

----------

